# When can youngsters be mixed in with adults?



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

My PEW litter is going on 5wks. There is one stand out female that is super curious, first one out to greet me, will climb on my hand, etc etc. I'd like to pull her out to put with my fancies. Thinking their outgoing personalities might bring hers out even more. Plus I don't want to lose track of her within her 6 other sisters. My fancy females don't look much older, maybe a few weeks more, then my PEW litter. At what age can younger does be introduced to older does?


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I would say you are good to go to be honest. Most people separate between 5 and 6 weeks for does so they should be fine to be introduced. Put vanilla essence on each of the mice being introduced and do it in a completely neutral environment (no wood that has been previously in with other mice and fresh substrate, clean nest boxes etc). If that goes fine then I usually clean and disinfect the permanent home and put substrate in. Then I put the mice in and make sure that's ok. Then I add each (cleaned and disinfected) item one by one and make sure there is nothing that one mouse is territorial over. If there is something (like wooden items) put vanilla essence on that too. It just makes it all smell the same. They might run around and chase each other a bit but if there is no blood being drawn they are just sorting out dominance. Keep an eye on them to watch for blood. Good luck!


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Cool  Cleaning is due this weekend so i'll see how things go!


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Well that didn't go over to well! The PEW was ok with 2 of the 3, but the black pied was really picking on her. There was some grooming, which I thought was good. Then the pied just started tussling with her. Shavings just started flying everywhere & the two were rolling.

Just couldn't bare to chance hurting the little one so I pulled her back out & tossed her back in with her sisters. May try something different with the pied & try the PEW again with the other two. If she has any temperament issues i'd like to bring it out before I breed her.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

There will be tussling as they determine who sits where in the social hierarchy. If there's no blood, I'd say they're still fine. They have to work it out.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Is it ok if the more dominate one appears to be trying to get at the genital area? There was squeaking amongst the three fancies when I first got them, the black pied I already knew was a dominate girl. The PEW was more like blood curdling type squeaking. Maybe she's just a drama queen?


----------

